# Where to buy Red chainring?



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

Was looking to buy just the chainring, and could not find a place. Is this possible? 

Monte


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

You'll have to ask your local SRAM dealer to order a replacement. Even then, it may not be possible yet.


----------



## mmorast (Oct 22, 2007)

Had not asked them yet. Did my initial web search to get general prices for comparison. I will have to ask the tomorrow when I stop in for my daily job.


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

Did you find the Chain Rings you were looking for?

I would be wiling to sell you a slightly used set of Red 53 / 39's that were used for 150 miles.

You can email me directly if you wish.

[email protected]


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The pros aren't even using Red rings... why not just replace with Force rings--which are cheaper and more readily available?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Why would you want RED rings? There are better aftermarket ones. Try TA rings. I changed my RED outer compact ring out.


----------



## prschatt (Aug 19, 2007)

What's the problem with RED rings?. I had force and now red. haven't noticed a difference. Did have a problem with the RD, and chronic de-tuning issues, SRAM replaced and has been great or I guess shifts smoothly as the Force group did (never did get an explanation of the issue). I did get my group at the time Astana had a 600 group order being filled and there was a shortage, so maybe QC wasn't what it should have been. 
Just curious


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

nrspeed: so, you got your old ones still... and willing to sell?


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> nrspeed: so, you got your old ones still... and willing to sell?


As I stated in my earlier post, I have a set to sell. 53 / 39 used for 150 miles. Yours for $105.00 which includes USPS Priority Mail shipping in the lower 48.

Anyone that is interested can email me a [email protected]


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

MarvinK said:


> The pros aren't even using Red rings... why not just replace with Force rings--which are cheaper and more readily available?


Aren't the Red rings supposed to be stiffer?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

What I've read is they are prone to bending--luckily, mine work great. In any case, I wouldn't feel too bad about using non-Red rings... too bad the Red rings look so cool compared to old SRAM rings.


----------

